

Best language/runtime for desktop app - ssjvackar

What would people say is the best runtime (i.e. JVM) and language (i.e. java/jython/scala/python/C++) for building a desktop application for scientific data manipulation and visualisation?
Ideally the end product should run on at least Windows and Mac (Linux is an added extra)<p>I'm currently considering the pros cons based on:
- Runtime performance
- Conciseness of code
- 3rd Party Libraries
(not neccessarily in the order)<p>Ideally something like what adobe was doing with flex would be ideal, as you could write a (client) app and deploy to:
- Web (via flash)
- Desktop (via Air)
- iOS/Android (again via Air runtime)<p>But since Flex may be unsupported now, I don't want to invest heavily in the technology.<p>All comments welcomed.<p>Thanks,
Vackar
======
FanGate
Sounds like haXe is what you are looking for: <http://haxe.org/>

------
sidcool
I would suggest Adobe Air. It's light weight and simple.

